# Redoing Rear Upholstery 2000 Nissan Altima



## jpoole (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE and I'm trying to redo the speakers in the back but I dont know how to remove the upholstery to install them. I heard that you need to take out the back seats first but i'm not sure how to do that either. Any help?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's been awhile, but I should be able to tell you enough so you can figure it out. Start with the bottom cushion. Remove the two 14mm head bolts at the front, bottom of the seat. Pull the front of the seat upward and then forward to remove. The end pieces of the top cushion are removed first. There's a 10mm head bolt through a long loop at the bottom of each. Remove the bolt on one side and push the side cushion upward to remove; repeat procedure on the other side. Now here's where my memory is a little vague. Lower the center armrest and see if there are two plastic "caps" or "plugs." If there are, remove them and there will likely be two 10mm bolts you need to remove. If not, disregard and push the armrest back up into the upper cushion. There should be mounting bolts at the bottom of the 2 upper seat backs to remove and that should allow you to push up and remove the seat backs.


----------

